# Can my PC Be Underclocked?



## Vacation (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all, I really need to underclock my computer because it is being over heated.
My Computer Settings: 
*Processor* 
Name: AMD Phenom X4 9750 
Core Voltage: 1.048V.
Core Speed: 1200.MHz
Bus Speed 200.0MHz

*Motherboard*
Manufacturer: MSI
Model:Aspen 1.0
Chipset: AMD -780G
Southbridge: ATI- SB700

*BIOS*
Brand: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version 5.04


Will be doing a HUGE favor for the first person that helps, since I have been looking for this for years. Thank you!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this a pre-built computer or did you build it yourself? If the latter then definitely; just go into the BIOS and drop the CPU multiplier by one or two. The processor will be slower but it will be much cooler.


*However*, underclocking is a last-resort solution to overheating. What temperatures are you seeing, at idle and during stress tests? Are you using the stock cooler or an aftermarket one? Have you tried cleaning the dust out of your computer, especially the CPU heatsink and case fans? It might also be worthwhile to simply replace the thermal paste, in case it has degraded or if it was incorrectly applied in the first place.


----------



## Vacation (Dec 23, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Is this a pre-built computer or did you build it yourself? If the latter then definitely; just go into the BIOS and drop the CPU multiplier by one or two. The processor will be slower but it will be much cooler.
> 
> 
> *However*, underclocking is a last-resort solution to overheating. What temperatures are you seeing, at idle and during stress tests? Are you using the stock cooler or an aftermarket one? Have you tried cleaning the dust out of your computer, especially the CPU heatsink and case fans? It might also be worthwhile to simply replace the thermal paste, in case it has degraded or if it was incorrectly applied in the first place.


It's pre-built I have not changed anything on the pc yet. It won't let me access the BIOS since it's locked. I've cleaned the dust and have done everything, but people say the only way I can fix it is if I find a program to drop the CPU multiplier. But im yet to find a program that'll work with my pc.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What's the brand and model of this computer, and how long have you had it?


What temperatures are you seeing? Are there any symptoms of overheating, ie random crashes or shutdowns during CPU-intensive tasks (could also be caused by bad RAM or power supply)?


----------



## Vacation (Dec 23, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> What's the brand and model of this computer, and how long have you had it?
> 
> 
> What temperatures are you seeing? Are there any symptoms of overheating, ie random crashes or shutdowns during CPU-intensive tasks (could also be caused by bad RAM or power supply)?


Its an HP, I have 8GB RAM so I doubt that will be the problem. There are no symtoms of overheating yet but there will be soon. I just need to make my pc run a bit slower, if you know how I can do that.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

There is software that you can use to underclock your PC at startup, the only one I can think of off the top of my head is Clockgen. We don't really recommend these tools as they can cause system instability, but if it's your only option...



I just want to know more about what the problem is. What is the exact model # of the PC? What program are you using to monitor CPU temperature, and what readings are you seeing? You aren't seeing any shutdowns during CPU intensive tasks, so it isn't going much over 70C at least. If you were having crashing and shutdowns that could also be caused by dying/faulty RAM (amount doesn't have anything to do with it) or by a dying power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Overheating is most commonly caused by dust buildup around the CPU Heatsink/fan.
Check your Temps and Voltages in the Bios.
How did you determine this?


Vacation said:


> There are no symtoms of overheating yet but there will be soon.


8GB of RAM can also be a contributing factor to some problems. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues.
At any rate, underclocking the CPU is not a proiper solution to your problem.
What is the specific Model Number of your HP? Have you added any hardware to the original configuration?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what do you mean that the pc will soon have overheating issues?


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

What about thermal paste whack a bit of artic sliver 5 on there and see if that makes a difference and clean out the heatsink. If that doesn't work then underclock it then, get a better heatsink when you have the money or effort lol


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a feeling that the people who told you you need to underclock may have some funny ideas about computers. 

_Unless your CPU is malfunctioning, you should not have to underclock it._
It might be worth it to spend 30 bucks on an aftermarket cooler. Sometimes that can make a huge difference.


----------



## Ted Koppel (Jan 3, 2010)

Phædrus2401 said:


> There is software that you can use to underclock your PC at startup, the only one I can think of off the top of my head is Clockgen. We don't really recommend these tools as they can cause system instability, but if it's your only option...
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know more about what the problem is. What is the exact model # of the PC? What program are you using to monitor CPU temperature, and what readings are you seeing? You aren't seeing any shutdowns during CPU intensive tasks, so it isn't going much over 70C at least. If you were having crashing and shutdowns that could also be caused by dying/faulty RAM (amount doesn't have anything to do with it) or by a dying power supply.


Its an HP m9500f, i'm not sure why he wants to underclock it. This motherboard has a well know problem of not enough power going to dimms. Esp with Windows 7

The voltage adjustment settings are locked away in the bios and are not even visible, anyone know of a hack i can use to put those setting back on the Bios, without it, i can only use two Dimms.


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't under clock your cpu. I would make sure it is real clean, and get the dust out of it. If that doesn't help you can always add a few case fans, but I would start with a after market cooler if you are getting hot, then add maybe a intake fan and a exhaust fan. How warm is your computer getting. Also if you change your cooler, make sure you get some thermal compound to replace the old.


----------

